# Betta barrak system



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my first barrak system,and I think I need some help.Ok first Ill show how far I have gotten.

Oh yeah,list of supplies so far:
First some 1/2"CPVC piping.I bought this awhile back when I was doing a filter mod.
A 90* elbow for above pipe,possibly need more,IDK just yet.
An air control kit.The one I got(brand escapes me...)came with five control valves,a few Ys and two airline holders,the latter of which I wont need.

The containers for the fish are sterlite containers,found at Walmart.The size,again escapes me and searching online is just irritating me.
heres a few pics:
The CPVC and valves-
How it will eventually look:

How the valves will attach to the containers-

And how they will attach to the top pipe-


OK so ill explain how I am hooking things up.Please,any plumbers out there,If I am messing up,let me know so I dont flood my trailer!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so the basic idea is to have a submersible pump,or powerhead to pump the water from a sump.The size I am looking at is about thirty gallons?Anyhow I will hopefully have tons of lowlight low maintenance plants to be a type of natural filter.The water will need to pump from the floor to the top shelf,about six feet.My problem isnt really getting the water to the containers,as you can see its basically planned out.I will silicon the Ys into the CPVC.This way if I need to,i can remove them for cleaning.

What I have yet to figure out,is getting the water from the containers into the sump,without it flowing so fast I lose all the water(or most)or making such swift movement it stresses the fish.The fish will mostly be my halfmoons,and this is the reason for the barraks,to up the water quality for optimum growth and finnage.

So Plumbers,help?


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't read the all the writing on the pipe but it looks to me like it's PEX pipe, is it flexible to some degree? If it is pex then siliconing or glueing the wye's wont work very well. If it's going to be under any pressure at all you would probably need to use tee fittings and threaded adaptors and threaded wyes so all fittings would be watertight. I'm a licenced master in plumbing, electrical, and hvac, so i've seen alot, i mean alot of leaks. If you have any trouble finding the right fittings you can email me or post, i'll try to help as much as i can. Thanks, Steve


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah itd pretty flexable.Easy to cut,lol.tee fittings and threaded adapters.Can they be found at home depot or Lowes?If so,what am I looking for?I know nothing,and no one around me knows either,heh.Except Sh*t rolls downhill,hahaha.But thanks for the input.Any clue on how to set up drainage?Many breeders have slits cut in the top of the containers,and they overflow into a gutter.This drains into the sump.I am wanting something more,clean?I read about a gallon of evap a day.Plus I dont think the containers will fit in the gutters right.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The piping is PEX....So until i get the threaded tees or wys,thats on hold a bit.For now,I think I have figured out my drainage.The main issue with the traditional builds,is its set for overflow drainage.To me,it seems theres still too much waste water in the individual containers.sooo,I,with the help of my hubbs,devised a plan for that.

I carefully drilled a hole and poked one of the valves in.Its a very tight fit and I tested for watertightness.Its perfect.I did silicon just in case,and will let that cure for a good three days.This will allow more wastewater to drain,but its up high enough,just in case the pump fails,it will not fully drain and kill the fish.Also,I cut a slit in the top of the container:

Again this is just in case the drainage fails and clogs,so i dont suffocate the fish.

I also feel that with this drainage system,I will lose less water to evaporation,as it will be more of a closed system.



I am thinking of using a clear container for the sump,not a tank.I think I can rig a way for the individual drainage tubes to go into it and then get cleaned.May just make it a giant canister like filter,or wet dry filter.still working my brain over this,and my brain hates me right now heh.


----------

